# Reports



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

I'm dying to try some long rod fishing. Anybody been out lately?? Saw people fishing the red, james, and sheyenne recently. Anybody catching anything??

It is only a matter of time before fishing will heat up again!


----------



## Remmy (Apr 1, 2004)

just let me know when you wanna go, maybe ill give you a few pointers


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Yeah, I'm going today Rems. I spose you gotta work, so I'll catch a couple for you too. Still moving to SoCal??


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I don't know where you are, nor do i know if this lake is open yet. But, I have had good luck off shore at Audobon early in the year. Haven't made it out in the past couple years, but I assume it's still good for some fish early in the season.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

You should have came out remms, she was a doozey. Haven't seen an episode like that in quite a while.

How are ya gonna deal with SoCal.


----------

